# Healing/Clone Brush Not Working



## Afterimage (Mar 1, 2020)

When in healing brush the cursor moves very slowly and jerky and will not stay in a straight line.
iMac Catalina 15.3. Reset preferences, closed and restarted LR and neither worked.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi @Afterimage ,

Could one of many things, here are some suggestions.

Try turning the GPU off. 

Does this happen on just one image or every image? If it is just one image does it already have a lot of local adjustments? Try making a Virtual Copy (Cmd-'), open the VC in Develop click the Reset button and try the Spot Removal (Q) tool again in both Clone and Heal.

It could be your mouse/driver. Which mouse do you use? Is it USB or Bluetooth. I have a Bluetooth MagicMouse that some times has jerky responses. Changing the batteries and/or removing and adding back to the Bluetooth system can help. 

Try a different mouse if you have one.

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2020)

And one more to rule out... don't suppose you have a Wacom tablet?


----------

